# Some of my art



## Blue Angel

Brough Superior motorcycle.












Harley Davidson










The General. A famous Civil War era locomotive in front of the roundhouse near Alexandria, Virginia.










I called this one "Wisdom". I drew it at work while working the night shift.










"Wingman". Navy F-18.


----------



## TerryCurley

Oh these are amazing! Every one is fantastic. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## cjm1972

Very nice work.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Great graphite work.. Superb pieces!


----------



## chanda95

Fantastic as always!!!!


----------



## FanKi

Cool! They are amazing!


----------



## Noodle

Wow I can't draw at all


----------



## TerryCurley

Noodle said:


> Wow I can't draw at all


I'm right there with you, but you know what, maybe we are both underestimating ourselves, because sometimes I will look back at a doodle I've done and think it's not bad.


----------



## Blue Angel

A repost of this one.....


----------



## TerryCurley

Your drawings are so good it's hard to convince my eyes they are not photos. These are amazing.


----------



## leighann

Your art just blows my mind


----------



## FanKi

I'd love to see you while you are drawing, don't know how you manage to get that level of reality in your pics.

Awesome!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Wow. •o• that's all I can say. It gave me the feeling to do more with my art!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Fantastic! How long have you been drawing? (Hint: if you say "a year" I am chucking all of my art supplies and taking up fishing!)


----------



## Jaz15

was wondering the same Susan but without chucking the supplies! lol. Outstaning work, love the motorbikes, makes me want to progress more in my own pieces


----------



## Blue Angel

Susan Mulno said:


> Fantastic! How long have you been drawing? (Hint: if you say "a year" I am chucking all of my art supplies and taking up fishing!)


I am almost 60 now. When I was very young, my grandmother gave me an Etch a Sketch. I learned to draw with that toy. I still own several and draw when I have time. In 7th grade, I took a mechanical drafting class in school. This was before computers and CAD. Using pencils, triangles, a T-square and sawdust on the paper. Pretty sure the drafting was the biggest influence.


----------



## TerryCurley

Interesting how you started into drawing. Yay for grandmothers! When my grand kids come over I let them paint and play with play-doh and color and draw and do other crafts. Their parents don't like to have the mess but at my house I don't worry about that too much. It's more important that they be exposed to things to find their talents.


----------



## soperfect paint

Great job you have done dear.It looks real.


----------



## Blue Angel

Just completed this one. 1/2 of the auction proceeds are going to Wheelers for the Wounded to help wounded soldiers and their families. 
www.WFTW-TX.ORG


----------



## Susan Mulno

This piece is beautiful! And a great cause! :vs_stars:


----------



## TerryCurley

Wonderful piece.


----------



## FanKi

So lovely :3


----------



## KeeKeers

I'm totally digging that elephant, i would want that hanging up in my house! :O so beautiful!


----------



## Marko

So it's possible to do do such drawings with just a pencil? Hehehe....my drawings look like dogpoop in comparison, but knowing that such a thing is possible makes me really eager to work even harder to imrpove my own art...You could say i am all fired up now. I am gonna make even better art.


----------



## Blue Angel

Yes you can do it. Drawing is much like learning to play the guitar. Every time you get a chance, put the pencil to paper. Good guitarists carry their instrument with them and play it every time they get the chance. Over time, you will get better.


----------



## mrocznydrwal

Your drawings are awesome! The Triumph engine is mindblowing... What format of paper do you use? A4, A3?


----------



## Blue Angel

mrocznydrwal said:


> Your drawings are awesome! The Triumph engine is mindblowing... What format of paper do you use? A4, A3?


Most, like the Triumph are 14" x 17" Strathmore 300 Series Bristol board. I also do a few larger pieces at 18" x 24".


----------



## Blue Angel

This is Acey and May. These are rescued dogs just lounging around on the couch. I drew this several years ago for a customer in Chicago.


----------



## Blue Angel

Some detail on a Harley I drew a couple years ago.


----------



## Blue Angel

I drew this from a photo taken behind my home on the bayou. It sold at auction to benefit a wildlife conservation group.


----------



## Blue Angel




----------



## Blue Angel

Just a touch of color in the eyes....


----------



## Blue Angel




----------



## Blue Angel

Just completed.


----------



## TerryCurley

Really good as is all your work.


----------



## dickhutchings

Dang! one after another beautiful drawings. I've got up my game.


----------



## Blue Angel

This drawing of a flatfender Jeep will be on 1,000 T-shirts in May at an event for wounded soldiers.
Pretty cool seeing your art on everyone's backs.


----------



## Blue Angel

This was the design for the past two years......


----------



## Susan Mulno

Congratulations Blue Angel! The "Wheelers For The Wounded" made the right choice!

Out of curiosity, is "Blue Angel" a nickname or job description?


----------



## leighann

So cool @Blue Angel !! Your art always blows my mind. :vs_boom:

Being married to a disabled veteran, I am all for those t-shirts. :smile:


----------



## Blue Angel

Susan Mulno said:


> Congratulations Blue Angel! The "Wheelers For The Wounded" made the right choice!
> 
> Out of curiosity, is "Blue Angel" a nickname or job description?



Thank you for the nice comment.

Years ago I had a blue Jeep. We went offroading a lot and the crew I ran with had a call sign on the CB radios. One day someone called me the "Blue Angel" and the nickname stuck.


----------

